# Bmw e46 330ci paint and polish



## clioryan (Aug 22, 2012)

I work for a body shop in the northwest and recently completed this bmw e46 coupe where we repainted the rear quarter two wings front bumper bonnet and bottom of the n/s door.
























Hope you enjoy













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

Any photos of the finished work?


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

Wouldn't it have been better to paint both doors so it all blends in together?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

robby71 said:


> Wouldn't it have been better to paint both doors so it all blends in together?


Looks like they've only blended into the front of the wings anyway, so it's fine 

I'm guessing they painted the lower door due to damage?

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## greg2222 (Apr 9, 2012)

It look like a really cheap job but WTF they not taken off the bumper is only 4/6 screws


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

The doors are two completely different colours compared to the rest of the paint


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

SO much paper waste, could of just cover the car fully on cut out the section...tidy prep tidy jobs.


----------



## clioryan (Aug 22, 2012)

Finished product !









https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/
20180217/e3cecd8621e5a1f9f72819e503d8cfdb.jpg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

